
Civlization VI to Be Released on Linux on Feb 9th 2017 - ekianjo
http://boilingsteam.com/civilization-vi-out-this-thursday-on-linux/
======
flukus
> Cross-platform multiplayer will only work between Mac and Linux at release.
> But the good news is that they plan to make it compatible with Windows
> clients later on.

Are the mac and windows versions the same product? I hope my windows purchase
transfers over.

~~~
anonbanker
It will, but it won't count as a linux or Mac sale.

